# Ross Kandahar



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

I am looking for a photo of the Ross Groups 'K' class 'Ross Kandahar' for an article to be published Can anyone help please ?

David Hopcroft
+


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

If you contact member Steve Farrow he may be able to help , if not directly he may be able to put you in touch with someone who has an original photo that you could use.

Davie


----------



## davetodd (Jul 8, 2007)

Hello david.hopcroft,
Grimsby Library have 1 photograph of the Ross Kandahar GY 123 and 8 photographs of the Kandahar.
I will be visiting there tomorrow so if you can give me some idea of what you are looking for, then I'll see what I can find.
Best Regards
Dave


----------



## TSJ59 (Nov 5, 2007)

Hello David,

I've two photos (one Port side and one Starboard) of _Kandahar GY. 506_, She was owned by Derwent Trawlers then and has the Ross funnel logo but I guess these were before she was lengthen'd. let me know if you are interested.

Cheers, Terry


----------



## 12548 (Mar 23, 2007)

There is a Pic of her on the follopwing link,but i think one has to have an account (free) to copy it,not sure onthis?
Cheers
joller6

http://www.flickr.com/photos/arcticcorsair/2271292885/


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

The photo has to be used with permission joller6 its for a book so he can't just use any photo he has to ask first. No harm in joining flickr and asking permission tho


----------



## 12548 (Mar 23, 2007)

This Picture was found at Ship Spotting and i dont see any mention about not being able to use it,however if you go to this link and perhaps contact the Submitter then you will know for aure before using it in a Book!
Cheers
joller


----------



## 12548 (Mar 23, 2007)

OOps the link i forgot sorry.
joller6

http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=331324


----------



## RayL (Apr 16, 2008)

Would the 'Ross Kashmir' have been the same class as the 'Ross Kandahar'? I did a trip out of Grimsby on the Kashmir as Radio Operator in 1968 and might have a photo somewhere if I dug deep enough (no promises, I'm afraid).


----------

